# For sale: 30-06 Ammo



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

I have a new, full box of federal premium 150gr sierra game king btsp for sale and will throw in 12 rounds of 165 gr nosler partitions, 12 rounds of 180 gr core lokt and 6 rounds of 220 gr core lokts. I recently sold my 30-06 and this is the ammo I still had. Thanks









Asking $30 for everything. Located in lehi. Text 801 367 0360

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

I'll throw in the 30-06 brass I have as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

$10 for everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Wish I had a 30-06. I think you are asking $30 too low....


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

P.M. SENT
It's too late to call you tonight


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Pm me if it is still not sold.


----------

